# towing weights



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find the towing weights for a 1999 Hymer B640 Starline. Next year we are planning to tow a toad on a trailer behind the van and want to know which would be the best toad!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to find the towing weights for a 1999 Hymer B640 Starline. Next year we are planning to tow a toad on a trailer behind the van and want to know which would be the best toad!


The train weight should be on both the vehicle VIN plate and the Hymer build plate.
It will be the heavier of the weights and the maximum trailer weight will be the difference between the train weight and the maximum gross, assuming your van is running at max gross.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This might help

http://www.fordscorpio.co.uk/vin.htm


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks guys for the pointers! Much appreciated.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The first line will be the gross weight ( make sure there isnt an amended plate as well showing an increased weight
the next line will be the front axle weight
the next line will be the rear axle weight
the next line will be the all up gross including a trailer.
confusingey the two axle weights added together dont come to the gross weight.


----------

